# Welche Druckart soll ich nehmen ?



## Baam (13. Mai 2004)

*Welche Druckart soll ich in Anspruch nehmen? (Aufkleber, einfarbig)*

Ich will Aufkleber (ca. 1000 Stück) bedrucken lassen. Mit Siebdruck kostet das einfarbig fast 250€ ,was mir zu teuer ist. Welche (billigere)  Druckart würdet ihr vorschlagen ? 

Vielen dank im Vorraus Jhonny A

PS : @ Mods falls das das Falsche forum ware verschiebt es bitte MfG


----------



## Little-Lilly (13. Mai 2004)

Sind das Aufkleber für innen oder aussen? Wenn es welche für innen sind und nicht grossartig stapaziert werden, dann kann ich Digital-Druck empfehlen. 
Leider hast Du kein Format angegeben, sonst könnte ich Dir sogar einen Preis geben.


----------



## Baam (13. Mai 2004)

ich habe sie ja auch erst als Entwurf auf einem Blatt Papier.
Ich werde sie dann warscheinlich in Marcomedia Freehand umsetzen.
Sie sind eher für innen. Außerdem sollen die Aufkleber umgefähr 20-25cm Breit und  5-10 cm hoch sein.

MfG Jhonny


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Mai 2004)

Hallihallo,

Was hälst Du von Onlinebestellung bei flyerwire ? Ich habe da gerade mal geschaut, und da kostet es bei 4-farbigem Druck ab 29.90€ pro 500 Stück.

Hier der Direktlink, ohne Werbung machen zu wollen, aber es lohnt sich wirklich: http://www.flyerwire.de/preise/main.php?ID=9

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Baam (15. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank ersteinmal !

Aber die drei Frage habe ich noch :
Ist das denn auch eine gute Qualität ?
Ist dieser Service auch zuverlässig ?
hast du damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht ? Wenn ja, hat es gut geklappt ?

MfG Jhonny A


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo zurück,

Ich habe mit der Firma bzw. dem Druck noch keine persönliche Erfahrung gemacht, allerdings sehe ich immer wieder auf kommerziellen Plakaten, dass diese die Firma gedruckt hat. Und das nicht mal in schlechter Qualität...
Flyerwire hat sich mittlerweile einen recht guten Namen im Printbereich gemacht, so dass eigentlich mit schlechten Ergebnissen nicht zu rechnen ist. Viel Glück 

ALF


----------



## Baam (15. Mai 2004)

Danke 
Aber eine Frage habe ich noch:



> Erstellung  Der mittlere Tonwertzuwachs beim Druck beträgt 20%  Rastertonwerte in den Farbauszügen von unter 10% vermeiden (keine Garantie)  nur JPG (hohe oder max. Auflösung)  Flyer: 300 dpi Auflösung,  Plakate: 250 dpi Auflösung,  cmyk-Farbmodus (kein RGB)  Randbeschnitt von 2 mm an jeder Seite  Schriften-/Logoabstand 3 mm zum Beschnitt (5 mm zum Rand der Grafik)


Das steht ja bei der Erstellung,  Ich weiß aber nicht genau was es heißt, das der mittlere Tonwertzuwachs 20% beträgt.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht was Rastertonwerte sind.
Ich habe soetwas noch nie gemacht also ich bin noch ein totaler  auf dem Gebiet.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus Jhonny A


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jhonny A _
> *Ich weiß aber nicht genau was es heißt, das der mittlere Tonwertzuwachs 20% beträgt.*



Das besagt, dass die Rasterpunkte des Ausdrucks um 20% stärker aufgetragen werden, das kannst in PS unter den Farbeinstellungen definieren. Wie das funktioniert, erklärt Dir die angehangene Grafik. 

Aber mach Dir nicht allzu große Sorgen, wenn auf den Ausdrucken nicht allzuviele Sonderfarben drauf sind, dann bekommst Du keine Probleme.

Ach ja, kleiner Tip: Schau mal in der PS-Hilfe nach, da steht auch noch einiges mehr und besser kann ichs sicher auch nicht erklären. 

Gruss


----------



## Little-Lilly (15. Mai 2004)

Also zum Digitaldruck kann ich nur sagen, dass die Qualität sehr gut sein kann.  Klar, es kommt auch auf die Daten an, die geliefert werden und das Material, worauf gedruckt wird. Wir drucken auch von Visitenkarten bis Geschäftsberichten digital und das will schon was heissen, denke ich. Gerade diese beiden Produkte sind das "Aushängeschild" für Unternehmen und sollte qualitativ nicht leiden. Fazit: der Digitaldruck ist nicht so schlecht, wie der Ruf teilweise ist.


----------



## Baam (17. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank !   

Ich werde die Aufkleber jetzt bald drucken lassen und hier posten, wie die qualität usw. ist.


Mit vielen Grüßen Jhonny A


----------

